# Tubbie Challenge / Tubbie Fest



## fsmra (Feb 28, 2005)

In Cooperation with Ron Schmidt's Slotoberfest, Tanner Ridge Raceway Park Presents: Tubbie Fest

Event: Tubbie Fest/Tubbie Challenge 
Location: Tanner Ridge Raceway Park, Johnson Creek, WI
Date: November 15, 2014 (Open practice November 14 1500 – 2300)
Track: Brad’s Tracks 4 lanes insert, Gotham Cruisers Replica Tubbie
Classes: Slip On Fray and Fray 

Format:
Slip On Fray: Random Seeding, 3 mins per lane heats, points awarded for overall finishing order.

Fray: 30 Second Qualifying to seed heats then 4 mins per lane, points awarded for overall finishing order.

Tubbie Fest is a stand-alone 2 class race day with participation plaques and Awards handed out. The top four places, in each class, will receive award plaques.

This event is also a continuation of Ron Schmidt’s Slotoberfest. Points will be awarded for Ron’s Slip on and Fray Classes then combined with the points of the Tubbie Fest’s finishing order to determine the Tubbie Challenge Champion.

Tubbie Challenge Fray Champion:
Point totals from Slotoberfest and Tubbie Fest are combined to determine the Tubbie Challenge Champion (Top 3 will be awarded plaques)

Tubbie Challenge Slip On Fray Champion:
Point totals from Slotoberfest and Tubbie Fest are combined to determine the Tubbie Challenge Champion (Top 3 will be awarded plaques)

Overall Tubbie Challenge Champion,
The racer with the most points of both classes of both events, Slotoberfest and Tubbie Fest will be award a special Overall Tubbie Challenge Champion Award.

Note: Pizza and Soda provided, Samuel Adams beer will be available.

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/511/medium/IMG_1261.JPG

Hours:
Open Practice Friday 11/14/2014: 1500 – 2300
Race Day Saturday 11/15/2014: Doors Open 0800, racing until its over.

Thanks 

Michael Block
262-269-8121
[email protected]

Please RSVP by Slotoberfest if you can make it - Thanks

please visit:
http://s4.zetaboards.com/Thunder_Jets/topic/10154365/1
for slotoberfest details


----------



## rholmesr (Oct 8, 2010)

I am in! Should have a at least a few coming up from stl!


----------



## fsmra (Feb 28, 2005)

Great thanks - looks to be a good turnout!

Mike


----------

